# Has anyone been able to cancel with Royal Holiday?



## MiniDonkey (May 15, 2007)

On the fifth day, I called to cancel the contract.  We just got home to the states and I did some research, did not like what I read so I called on the 5th day (they said we had five days to cancel), but no one returned my call.  I emailed our representative and he responded once with excusses.  He has not returned any emails telling me how to cancell.  It is now 14 days since we made the deal and no one will contact me.  I tried to do it by the cut off but I feel like they won't let me.

Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## timeos2 (May 15, 2007)

*Doesn't sound like you followed the requirements*

What did the paperwork say was the proper method to cancel (rescind)? I doubt it was "phone us" or "email your salesman".  If you didn't follow the rules by the cutoff date exactly more than likely they will hold you to the deal.  You had your chance to back out but you had to follow the proper process. 

If phone calls and emails were proper notice then you should hear from them about the return of any deposit, paerwork, etc. But I really doubt what you did actually met the requirements to rescind your purchase. Sorry.


----------



## MiniDonkey (May 15, 2007)

The paperwork said to do it in writing but there is no address anywhere.  When I called, they were to call me back with the address but no one called back.  I've left four messages and still no answer.


----------



## teepeeca (May 15, 2007)

I think that you are "STUCK" !!!  In my opinion, AND, if you read ALL of your paperwork/contract, I'm fairly sure that there was an address of the resort.

You should have read "everything", and followed the "rescind" procedures exactly as stated.

If you didn't follow "their" instructions, you "might be "**** out of luck".

"Live and learn" --- even though it might be an "expensive" lesson !!!

Tony


----------



## MiniDonkey (May 16, 2007)

That is the reason I'm so upset, the 'recind' notice is not clear and there is no address.  I've looked it over many times.  That's why I wanted someone to call with the information.  I don't see why they couldn't just tell me over the phone.  I was told to email at that time.  It's dated at least, but I'm sure it's not legal.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 16, 2007)

MiniDonkey said:


> That is the reason I'm so upset, the 'recind' notice is not clear and there is no address.  I've looked it over many times.  That's why I wanted someone to call with the information.  I don't see why they couldn't just tell me over the phone.  I was told to email at that time.  It's dated at least, but I'm sure it's not legal.



I'm sorry about this. 

It is a lesson for anyone who want to rescind. The resort isn't there to help you rescind. In fact they may even tell you lies like " TS bought in Mexico can't be rescinded" or " you waived your right to rescind" or as in this case make the direction for rescinding so hard to follow, you don't do it in time.


----------

